# Single Speed Cyclo (Monster) Cross - Frame suggestions?



## Mike A. (Aug 16, 2010)

Looking to build a ss cyclo / monster cross type bike. Use would be urban with some light trails / not really singletrak. Should I go with a true cyclocross frame or would a 29er frame do the trick? I basically want a bike with bullhorns or drops to hit up some basic errands around town (pannier friendly) and to hit up some light city trails on the occasion or way home from whole foods etc. I prefer a steel frame. For whatever reason, I prefer to not ride a Surly.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

A 29er frame may do the trick but it wouldn't be a monster cross. I think a cross frame is the way to go for what you're after. In the 29er forum there are a couple of good threads on this. Lots of cool bikes to check out too.


----------



## sparkie (Oct 7, 2006)

Singular


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I think you'd be very happy on any ol' cross frame. Civia Bryant might be fine for you. Disc brakes and SS ready.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Bullhorns are going to work against the build. They look dumb and if you take it on anything even relatively tough, there won't be a great handhold for control. So, just sayin'.

I second the Singular line up. They are pretty sexy. The On One Pompino is supposed to be great. I have a Gunnar. I like it well and it can do a lot of things, even moderate singletrack. The things I like about the bike is the handling, the drop bars and the canti/linear brakes. You won't get that from a converted 29er frame. I have a 29er 1x9 for training miles with 45mm cross tires and it rides like a 29er and handles like one. The cross bike is slower offroad, but it feels like a race car and gets across town a bit faster. I think loaded with gear, a 29er might handle lots of weight better.


----------



## Mike A. (Aug 16, 2010)

Umarth - love your honesty. Yah - bullhorns do look dumb - It just flashed in my brain how stupid they look. I will look into the recommendations! 

I want cross functional utility. That's where I'm comin' from.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Salsa La Cruz Ti


----------



## sunset1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

I've got a Soma Double Cross that I absolutely love. Steel, great ride quality, handles everything well. Zipping around town, steep climbing, singletrack descents, even some light touring. Front will take a smallish 29er tire if you like, rear will fit a 700x40. Handling is biased toward stable off-roading, so it needs to be pushed around a little bit on the street. 

The only caveat is the vertical dropouts, making a tensioner or an eccentric hub/BB a necessity for SS.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

I beat the crap out of my bianchi san jose on the trails, and it has rack mounts on it. and disk mounts if you wanted to ditch the cantis. I think it would be a pretty good setup for what you're doing. you can find them used for pretty damn cheap.


----------



## amishscum (Nov 12, 2006)

The Vassago Fisticuff and Rawland Drakkar also come to mind.

I own a Soma DC disc and think it's a great all-rounder, but I'm guessing you're looking for something more singlespeed-specific.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Fisticuff's downfall is the tiny headtube. You need a big stack of spacers to get the handlebar height right. I guess at least you can stack them up in ROY G BIV color scheme.

FWIW, I take my Surly Steamroller on light singletracks (with 38's). But no fender eyelets or other commuter-friendly stuff. You could also get an older MTB with horizontal drops (i.e. older Spec. Rockhopper/Stumpjumpers) for diiiirt cheap and put some 26x1.5/1.75 on there. I've got a 93 Rockhopper that's shod with fenders and rear rack that I use sometimes for around town. Should have enough clearance for 700x38 (if I decide to be brave and mess with the brake mounts, will be a fun ride).


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

https://www.origin-8.com/?page_id=91&short_code=Origin-8+CX700+Steel+Cross&cl1=FRAMES+&+ACCESSORIES

Inexpensive (arguably cheaper priced than anything already listed),not the heaviest thing out there,rides great,fits 2.0" 29er tires (maybe a 2.1"),has rack n fender mounts...fits all your requirements,and steel is still real  . LOVING mine :thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

The Fisticuff small headtube made that bike an unattractive option for me. p nut is right about old mtbs being a cheap option that can do a lot of things, but if you are looking for road geometry, look elsewhere. Depending on planned use, I'd just get a cross bike. Just make sure that you find one that has decent clearance at the seat and chainstays. You might have some toe overlap, but I have a little with my 29er in any case.



longhaultrucker said:


> Inexpensive (arguably cheaper priced than anything already listed),not the heaviest thing out there,rides great,fits 2.0" 29er tires (maybe a 2.1"),has rack n fender mounts...fits all your requirements,and steel is still real  . LOVING mine :thumbsup:


Glad someone is. I read more than a few reports of some quality control.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Mike A. said:


> ...For whatever reason, I prefer to not ride a Surly.


you are ut:










mine makes for a wicked awesome singlecrosser


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

umarth said:


> The Fisticuff small headtube made that bike an unattractive option for me. p nut is right about old mtbs being a cheap option that can do a lot of things, but if you are looking for road geometry, look elsewhere. Depending on planned use, I'd just get a cross bike. Just make sure that you find one that has decent clearance at the seat and chainstays. You might have some toe overlap, but I have a little with my 29er in any case...


Going from the Rockhopper to Steamroller is like a Honda Element to an Evo. If your commute doesn't include rough trails and/or bunny hops, mtb geo sucks major on road.

CHUM - I love your bike.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

p nut said:


> Going from the Rockhopper to Steamroller is like a Honda Element to an Evo. If your commute doesn't include rough trails and/or bunny hops, mtb geo sucks major on road.
> 
> CHUM - I love your bike.


I like mtb geo on the road, but if you want something different....

Well, whatever.


----------



## RenoRacing (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll contribute this into the mix for you. I was looking for a burly all-weather commuter that could handle some dirt and finally found what I was looking for in this. Had it ordered through the local bike shop and got a great deal on it(was unexpectedly reminded how nice it is to know people).
Masi CX-ss


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

VooDoo Wazoo? But then again the stack height works against it. I don't mind though and it doesn't bother me when riding it 

Max tire size is 700x42c with some mud clearance.


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

The Surly Cross-Check would fit the bill perfectly... Semi-horizontal drops, full rack and fender mounts, and all the stickers can be removed in about thirty seconds, since they're applied over the clearcoat. But if you said no Surly, then I guess not.:skep:


----------



## Mike A. (Aug 16, 2010)

yahhhhhhhh....so I think I may pull the trigger on a Surly Cross Check! After some unbiased research and comments from the field, it looks like a perfect, easy access frame to build the bike around. My only question is if I go with a 54cm (I'm 5 -9, proportionate) the cranks are 170mm. I'm used to riding 175mm on my mt bikes. Is this the way to go - 170? And if so, will I even notice the difference?


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

I applaud your decision to go with the Surly. I've got one too and couldn't be happier.

The switch from 175 to 170 is noticeable, at least it is to me, but I wouldn't worry about it too much. Just make sure you raise your saddle 5mm from the height you're used to with the 175mm cranks.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

RenoRacing said:


> I'll contribute this into the mix for you. I was looking for a burly all-weather commuter that could handle some dirt and finally found what I was looking for in this. Had it ordered through the local bike shop and got a great deal on it(was unexpectedly reminded how nice it is to know people).
> Masi CX-ss


Of course, I have to recommend the Singular Peregrine, but this Masi has a found a nice warm spot in my heart as well. relatively easy to find, and priced really well. I love it.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

165 to 175 is noticeable, 170 to 175 less so and you'll only be able to tell for a couple of pedal strokes, until you hit a wicked steep, crank-on-it hill, then you might notice a bit. Are you gonna go the complete route? If so you can ask the LBS to swap out for some 175 cranks if you prefer them. I ride 172.5s on my CC because that's the length that was free and they feel great. But otherwise I'd consider 175 or 180 being a leggy kinda guy. I often lust after fancier steeds, but the truth is that my CC is a wicked bike that is capable of all kinds of cool stuff, like riding around. And I like it.


----------



## ruylopez (Jan 14, 2009)

Cant go wrong with the crosscheck. I ride this bike every day and each time it gets more and more fun. Its the croch rocket of bikes. This bike begs to be layed side ways throught cornes and the ride quality is un matched. I got mine set up with a panaracer firecross 45cc front and WTB allterrainasours 38cc rear. I cant see riding this bike geared as SS is so simple and efficient. i running 39x18 and its a fast intense ride.
Befor powdercoat








After powdercoat


----------



## Mike A. (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok - so looks like I'm gonna roll with the Salsa Vaya......keep y'all posted of course with the developments!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Mike A. said:


> Ok - so looks like I'm gonna roll with the Salsa Vaya......keep y'all posted of course with the developments!


the Vaya is nice...

a bud of mine freakin' loves his....


----------



## Slumberjack (Jan 19, 2011)

Have you looked at the Whiskey Tango Foxtrot? frame, fork, and headset for $699

https://www.vandesselsports.com/?page_id=17


----------



## Mike A. (Aug 16, 2010)

Chum - your bud running it as a ss? If so, did he go EBB? I'm not sure if the Vaya accepts an EBB...


----------



## amishscum (Nov 12, 2006)

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but the Pake C'Mute looks like an option for you. Very similar to the Surly CC but with a longer headtube, and can be had on the cheap.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

Rivendell SimpleOne


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Mike A. said:


> Chum - your bud running it as a ss? If so, did he go EBB? I'm not sure if the Vaya accepts an EBB...


agh!...thought i posted earlier...

no....he's not running as a SS...

he still loves it though....


----------



## quicklaps (Apr 18, 2007)

ruylopez said:


> Cant go wrong with the crosscheck. I ride this bike every day and each time it gets more and more fun. Its the croch rocket of bikes. This bike begs to be layed side ways throught cornes and the ride quality is un matched. I got mine set up with a panaracer firecross 45cc front and WTB allterrainasours 38cc rear. I cant see riding this bike geared as SS is so simple and efficient. i running 39x18 and its a fast intense ride.


Mountain drops, sweet....

Q


----------



## Mike A. (Aug 16, 2010)

pulled trigger on pake c'mute. 52 cm pave-mint. $200 + shipping. need to buy the fork too.... let's get this project rolling. already got some parts in hand and on order. git it!


----------



## DaHowie (Jul 12, 2006)

Well?


----------



## badgerx (Apr 4, 2004)

*Il Pompino*

I weighs a ton but I really like the way it rides.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

All City Nature Boy! I want one bad to replace my Raleigh one-way, which is nice, but not sexy.


----------



## fiddlr40 (Aug 2, 2007)

Check out Black Mountain Cycles' frames, straight out of Marin County:









Well, designed in Marin by a guy who really knows his stuff.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

Just got a Nature Boy. Waiting to get the wheels built. Really like that Black Mountain, dang it...


----------

